# Meet Lexie!! (Picture heavy)



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Definitely not a Whippet (IMO, at all, none) but adorable! I see husky! She is sooo cute! You will fall in love.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Definitely not a Whippet (IMO, at all, none) but adorable! I see husky! She is sooo cute! You will fall in love.


I was thinking Husky too, especially once I saw the 5th picture of her profile. I haven't seen many whippets at all so I couldn't say about that.

She's super cute, and I bet you will have a blast with all 12 legs running around your house!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

For comparison


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd say husky with possibly a little bit of lab.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww she's sooo cute!! You're gonna have fun with her!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks sweetie. You and your pups will have a blast entertaining her for a couple of dog sitting her for a couple of months.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, the doggy sleep over. I bet they're all wound up too. Very cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont see husky, maybe lab mix


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie*

Lexie is just ADORABLE.

I THINK she could be a Lab/Husky mix.!!


----------

